
Ask HN: How do you optimize your shower-thoughts? - shubh2336
I have wondered a lot about the kind of thoughts I have during shower. On most days, I find the best alternative solution to the problem I&#x27;m stuck upon for hours (personal or professional ones).<p>How many of you go through the similar experiences everyday? And if it&#x27;s a common phenomena, how do you make sure that you&#x27;re thinking on the right problem at the right time?
======
budhajeewa
I usually get shower thoughts about SaaS products. So I built
[https://saasible.com](https://saasible.com) , so I and others can share these
ideas.

------
jpeg_hero
Hahahah. The whole point of “shower-thoughts” breakthroughs is because your
not actively pushing to an answer, background processing.

Going agro and trying to maximize defeats the whole purpose.

